# Breaking News: Fedor to fight Sylvia!



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sherdog said:


> Top ranked heavyweight Fedor Emelianenko (Pictures) will fight Tim Sylvia (Pictures) on July 19. The Russian mixed martial arts champion confirmed the bout to Sherdog.com on Tuesday.
> 
> "[Sylvia] is a good fighter, a strong fighter, the former UFC heavyweight champion, which is important," Emelianenko said via the telephone from Stary Oskol, Russia. "I am looking forward to fighting him and training hard for this fight."
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=12220

I got Sylvia I can't even type right now because Fedor is going to get his ass whooped I am so excited!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Woah damn


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Legend said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=12220
> 
> I got Sylvia I can't even type right now because Fedor is going to get his ass whooped I am so excited!


Fedor's going to prove why he's #1. :thumb02:


----------



## KINGMMA (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha Fedor Will Destroy Sylvia! Very Exciting!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

oh boy... Timmah!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to the big boy's, fedor....tim will absolutly destroy fedor, I can't wait.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Sylvia's going to prove why Fedor's not #1. :thumb02:


:thumbsup:


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Gonna take Sylvia on this one..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

How do you guys think Couture feels about this?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LeeM said:


> :thumbsup:


RN'T U CLEVR


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

The Legend said:


> How do you guys think Couture feels about this?


He probably just threw up in his mouth.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Fedor physically dominated Tim in brutal fashion


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah baby!!! Finally Fedor is going to fight a worthy opponent. This fight should be a good one. I'm gonna be rooting for Timmy but I think Fedor will win it in a war!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I'm so exicted for this fight. I like Fedor a lot and I would love to see him win to see what match ups that would produce however I think Sylvia is a tough match up for him.

I got Sylvia however a win over Sylvia defiantly puts Fedor back at the #1 in the world spot and it kind would shut Dana White up.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm glad this fight is gonna happen. I really thought the 2 people that had teh best change agaisnt him in the UFC were AA and Tim.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

you CANT be serious...
how does this work again?

randy beats sylvia. randy retires in attempt to fight fedor. fedor takes fight with sylvia. if I were randy I'd be pissed as a motherf***er. 

Talking about throwin someone in the deep end. 
Timmys gonna get chewed up and spit out. No way in hell he's gonna hang with Fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Fedor will win a hard-fought decision by taking Tim down and controlling him.

This fight will unfold a lot like Semmy Schilt/Fedor, because it WILL hit the mat eventually.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> RN'T U CLEVR


I actually dont care who wins (voted Tim out of excitement), but in hopes to keep your name, i'll root Fedor too. but no decisions please!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Source: http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=12220
> 
> I got Sylvia I can't even type right now because Fedor is going to get his ass whooped I am so excited!


Your joking right? Fedor is going to break Tim's arm just like Mir did.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think Fedor will win a hard-fought decision by taking Tim down and controlling him.
> 
> This fight will unfold a lot like Semmy Schilt/Fedor, because it WILL hit the mat eventually.


I agree, I think Fedor will win by decision. I don't think he will stand and strike with Tim. He'll try to take Tim down control him and look for a sub most likely.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> This fight will unfold a lot like Semmy Schilt/Fedor, because it WILL hit the mat eventually.


Really Fedor>ALL you think it's going to be Schilt vs Fedor. I mean if it is than we all might as well not watch because that fight was boring as hell.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think Fedor will win a hard-fought decision by taking Tim down and controlling him.
> 
> This fight will unfold a lot like Semmy Schilt/Fedor, because it WILL hit the mat eventually.


It could go like the Schilt/Fedor fight or it could be a quick sub. Timmy was bad on the ground vs Nog, Fedor might look to repeat this and give him a taste of what a world-class armbar feels like.

I'm going with Fedor via round 2 armbar. I think he takes Sylvia down at will in this fight. He won't want to recieve many of Sylvia's jabs, just like he didn't want to with HMC.

Biggest HW match up of this year!


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

fedor via kimura ... or arm bar


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

SO who has Fedor officialy signed with?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor Randy, he left the UFC to get a fight with Fedor but instead he got stuck in a legal battle. Tim leaves the UFC and is signed in a fight with Fedor the next week! I guess it would have been allot easier for Randy to get those two fights done with and then leave the UFC. Both of Randy's fight would probably have been done by now, or close.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> I actually dont care who wins (voted Tim out of excitement), but in hopes to keep your name, i'll root Fedor too. but no decisions please!


Thanks lol. Honestly, even if Fedor loses it won't change my thoughts on him as the greatest of all time. :dunno:



DropKick said:


> I agree, I think Fedor will win by decision. I don't think he will stand and strike with Tim. He'll try to take Tim down control him and look for a sub most likely.


Yeah, I see it that way as well. He's not going to dick around on the feet, he'll strike to get in range for the takedown. Tim Sylvia's submission defense is definitely lackluster, but he is pretty good at scrambling for his size. I just think Fedor's going to be able to control him from inside the guard, deal some damage to the body, then look for a submission of sorts. 

The fight will repeatedly stood-up, only for Fedor to resume taking Tim down, and wearing him out for however many rounds it is for.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if Fedor can sub somone like Choi, who is 2x as big and strong as Sylvia, he'll sub Timmy too...

could Sylvia avoid Fedor's TD's?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sylvia's TDD is very underrated. I mean the only fight he got takendown a lot in was against Randy and he was in no condition to fight. The guy looked terrible that night and was much slower than usual.


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Easily going to be the best heavyweight fight of the year whatever the outcome.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lets just hope Fedor trains really hard for this fight and gets rid of those managers he has holding his career back


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

Good news! I'm not a fan of Tim Sylvia but I don't hate or even dislike him. I think that he is a solid fighter and hopefully having an opponent like Fedor Emelianenko will inspire him to take things to another level in their upcoming fight.

It'll be good to see Fedor fight again but I think the real benefactor will be Sylvia. He's going to fight one of the greats of HW and even in a loss he could gain a lot of experience from fighting someone of Fedor's level of skill and experience.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Tim wins, but I see Fedor taking him down and submitting him. At least people cannot complain about Fedor not fighting top competition anymore. You might hate Tim, but the dude is a top fighter.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> could Sylvia avoid Fedor's TD's?


I don't think so. Sylvia has a good sprawl, but that does you no good against Fedor. Tim was able to avoid Nogueria's TDs because he shoots in for doubles and singles. Fedor is so quick with his upperbody take downs that it will give anyone trouble. 

I don't think this is a good matchup for Tim to be honest. Fedor's disposed of fighters with a substancial reach and size advantage on him. Tim is nothing he hasn't beaten before.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Really Fedor>ALL you think it's going to be Schilt vs Fedor. I mean if it is than we all might as well not watch because that fight was boring as hell.


It won't be a pretty fight, it's going to be a grueling ground battle that won't stay on the feet for very long.. that's what I foresee anyway.



PrideFan123 said:


> It could go like the Schilt/Fedor fight or it could be a quick sub. Timmy was bad on the ground vs Nog, Fedor might look to repeat this and give him a taste of what a world-class armbar feels like.
> 
> I'm going with Fedor via round 2 armbar. I think he takes Sylvia down at will in this fight. He won't want to recieve many of Sylvia's jabs, just like he didn't want to with HMC.
> 
> Biggest HW match up of this year!


I agree with your multiple views of the fight.



bbjd7 said:


> Sylvia's TDD is very underrated. I mean the only fight he got takendown a lot in was against Randy and he was in no condition to fight. The guy looked terrible that night and was much slower than usual.


Tim's good at sprawling, but his defense against leg trips is abysmal. Nogueira, Vera, and Couture were all able to trip him to the ground. Fedor's a better takedown artist than Vera and Nogueira, and he doesn't shoot for double-legs, so I figure he'll be fine getting Tim on the mat.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> ... those Finkeljew managers.....


Real nice.

Oh, and Fedor is going to destroy Tim. Anything is possible in this game. Someone like Tim must not be taken too lightly, but my $$ is on Fedor.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Will I really get to watch this fight for free on HDnet?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Sylvia's TDD is very underrated. I mean the only fight he got takendown a lot in was against Randy and he was in no condition to fight. The guy looked terrible that night and was much slower than usual.


Apparently so is his SubD, looking at this thread.

This is amazing, I really didn't expect it. Should be an amazing fight. I've got Fedor by decision, and he'll be no.1 again. But even if Tim wins I will be happy cos he is mad underrated.

Fedors gonna throw bombs, rush in and take Sylvia down. Rinse and repeat for three rounds.
Fedor will take damage though, it'll be a tough fight


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Really Fedor>ALL you think it's going to be Schilt vs Fedor. I mean if it is than we all might as well not watch because that fight was boring as hell.


TIM SYLVIA IN A BORING FIGHT? WHAT!?!?

This fight should be decent-good and will solidify Fedor as being number 1. I'm sure there will still be a lot of people that will just say Sylvia sux, but he is a top 5 HW.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I got Tim by TKO/Decision


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> you CANT be serious...
> how does this work again?
> 
> randy beats sylvia. randy retires in attempt to fight fedor. fedor takes fight with sylvia. if I were randy I'd be pissed as a motherf***er.
> ...


It's Randy's own fault.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

vandalian said:


> It's Randy's own fault.


Hah, lovin' the Goldy avatar. 

Syliva could open Fedor's face up or KO him, which are the only ways I see him winning.

More likely, I think it will look something like Schilt/Fedor or HMC/Fedor. Both big guys with scary hands, but poor on the ground where Fedor shines.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Damnnn. Timmy's the best opponent you can get for Fedor behind Randy. I was looking forward to Randy's Greco against Fedor, but this works out just damn fine. I hope Tim wins just outta Tim-spite from all the people that hate him but I'm more proud of him for getting this fight for us fans. Best heavyweight matchup in a longgg time. :thumb02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

What will Couture do if Emeliananko loses?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

jasvll said:


> What will Couture do if Emeliananko loses?


He'll be upset for sure. On the flip side, if Fedor wins it will make a Couture vs Fedor match even better for him!


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

jasvll said:


> What will Couture do if Emeliananko loses?


then he will claim hes number 1 cause he beat sylvia :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats a great point jasvll lol, Couture may aswell retire if Fedor loses, it would ruin his plans.

Looks like one of the fights in my sig will finally become a reality.


----------



## Rubiness (Jun 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I think Fedor will win a hard-fought decision by taking Tim down and controlling him.
> 
> This fight will unfold a lot like Semmy Schilt/Fedor, because it WILL hit the mat eventually.


The way Sylvia was submitted by Nog there's no way I see it going to decision.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Fedor by armbar in under 5 mins


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

FINALLY.....Fedor fighting someone in the top 10. I honestly cant wait to see this.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see a decision at all.

I got Fedor by submission, fairly early. The fight will go to the ground, Fedor doesn't shoot and Sylvia got embarassed by Nogueira on the ground, Fedor will do the same. Theres levels, and on the ground, Fedor is on a whole other level to Sylvia.

Whoever is saying Sylvia will jab a decision, hahahhahahahhahahahaha - No chance Fedor lets himself get jabbed all day like a tentative Arlovski would.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Ahaha. This is brilliant. 

Check out the next installmant of the Cypher for my take on this. 

However, with too many people to quote... 
I'm supporting Big Tim as the winner here, and I've been trying to call Fedor out for a long time. 

Dear Tim Sylvia.. 
I love you,
Signed, CopperShark.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

If the fight is in fact at the AAC, I am ******* there! \m/

If not, I get to watch it in HD for FREE!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i can only assume that randy feels incredibly foolish at this point. good luck, tim, you will need it.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Put The Fight In England!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jasvll said:


> What will Couture do if Emeliananko loses?


If that happens, Nog will be the undisputed #1 without a doubt. Randy can cry about it all he wants, but he aint #1.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope this puts to rest the whole "Fedor is ducking Tim Sylvia" and the rumor saying how Fedor didn't want to fight Tim in the UFC contract negotiations. Fedor dodges no man, and after he beats Sylvia he'll go after Couture and solidify himself as the #1. If we get to see Fedor fight Couture, Sylvia, and Barnett this year I will crap my pants.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

I wonder how dana feels about the biggest heavy wieght fight of the year is not happening in his UFC.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I hope this puts to rest the whole "Fedor is ducking Tim Sylvia" and the rumor saying how Fedor didn't want to fight Tim in the UFC contract negotiations. Fedor dodges no man, and after he beats Sylvia he'll go after Couture and solidify himself as the #1. If we get to see Fedor fight Couture, Sylvia, and Barnett this year I will crap my pants.


And I hope it put a rest to that whole "Tim is scared of Fedor" thing inspired by that PRIDE propaganda video.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

When Sylvia left I was honestly thinking that someday he would be the first big UFC name to face Fedor. Had a dream and everything.............crazy


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Welcome to the big boy's, fedor....tim will absolutly destroy fedor, I can't wait.


yea like how he destroyed nogueira?

"i plyed his gamefor 3 rounds, he played mine for 2 mins and i came away with a victory" nogueira after he beat tim sylvia via submission.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Fedor better take Sylvia down or I got Timmy winning this one.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

WOOT

About damn time.

War Fedor


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Nate6000 said:


> I wonder how dana feels about the biggest heavy wieght fight of the year is not happening in his UFC.


F*** dana white, if it was up to him this fight would never happen.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> And I hope it put a rest to that whole "Tim is scared of Fedor" thing inspired by that PRIDE propaganda video.


It sure does my friend! Just shows how guilty orgs are of trashing on fighters that aren't signed. Fedor and Sylvia are true fighters, despite what Pride or the UFC says.

I can't wait for this bout! Besides Barnett or Couture, Sylvia would be my next pick for Fedor to fight. Anyone know if it will be in a cage or ring yet?


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

If this is true then this is HUGE!!!! I would easily pay for a PPV with this as the main event. 

I say Fedor grounds and pounds Timmy into a bloody mess.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty easy why this fight is happening and Randy vs. Fedor ain't, Big Tim finished his contract. By now Randy could have done the same thing and be on his way, so boo hoo about Fedor vs. Randy.

I like this match-up a lot better because this is a HUGE test for Fedor, and an even bigger one for Tim. I feel pretty confident Tim is going to win this one, only way I see Fedor managing to win this is by submission.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

How is Sylvia doing this? Isn't he still under contract with UFC/Zuffa? Wouldn't this count as trying to do the same thing as Randy? 

Am I missing something here? Did UFC/Zuffa actually let Big Timmy fight for the title to finish out his contract? I don't see why they would do that seeing as how they never let anyone else close out a contract with a belt to prevent the champion from using it to hype himself somewhere else.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> How is Sylvia doing this? Isn't he still under contract with UFC/Zuffa? Wouldn't this count as trying to do the same thing as Randy?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



Tim has been released from his contract with Zuffa.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> How is Sylvia doing this? Isn't he still under contract with UFC/Zuffa? Wouldn't this count as trying to do the same thing as Randy?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Sylvia's contract was up after the Big Nog fight at 81. He then signed with Monte Cox and Adrenaline, and I'm guessing Cox put together this fight.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> How is Sylvia doing this? Isn't he still under contract with UFC/Zuffa? Wouldn't this count as trying to do the same thing as Randy?
> 
> Am I missing something here? Did UFC/Zuffa actually let Big Timmy fight for the title to finish out his contract? I don't see why they would do that seeing as how they never let anyone else close out a contract with a belt to prevent the champion from using it to hype himself somewhere else.


They released him.
They didn't want to pay him what they were when he was going to leave after his last fight anyway. So they just released him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hopefully fedor destroys tim and all the 'nog is #1' people will tuck tail and run away from that theory


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Sylvia's contract was up after the Big Nog fight at 81. He then signed with Monte Cox and Adrenaline, and I'm guessing Cox put together this fight.


No it wasn't, they released him, he had one fight left.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Pretty easy why this fight is happening and Randy vs. Fedor ain't, Big Tim finished his contract. By now Randy could have done the same thing and be on his way, so boo hoo about Fedor vs. Randy.
> 
> I like this match-up a lot better because this is a HUGE test for Fedor, and an even bigger one for Tim. I feel pretty confident Tim is going to win this one, only way I see *Fedor managing to win this is by submission*.


 
I agree. But I DO think Tim will win. 

ALSO - Listen folks. Tim had one fight left on his contract, and it was revoked, so he could go elsewhere. 
Let's remember that Dana White is a very smart man. He PROBABLY said to Tim..
"Tim, go fight outside the UFC, and beat Fedor, so the world will shut up." 
If Tim does beat Fedor, it only makes Randy look BETTER, considering Randy smoked a less-then-100%-Tim. And it makes Dana look better, because Dana has said that Fedor was afriad of the UFCs heavyweights. :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Sylvia's contract was up after the Big Nog fight at 81*. He then signed with Monte Cox* and Adrenaline, and I'm guessing Cox put together this fight.


He's been with Monte Cox for a while now.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

it's obvious what's going on here.

it's a win win for Dana/UFC. 


A. Timmeh goes there, beats Fedor, and comes back to the UFC for a new contract with the buzz behind him that he beat the 1# P4P.

or

B. Timmeh goes there and gets smashed by Fedor and the UFC is glad they let him go.

They did something similiar with Monson a while back


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Let's remember that Dana White is a very smart man. He PROBABLY said to Tim..
> "Tim, go fight outside the UFC, and beat Fedor, so the world will shut up."
> If Tim does beat Fedor, it only makes Randy look BETTER, considering Randy smoked a less-then-100%-Tim. And it makes Dana look better, because Dana has said that Fedor was afriad of the UFCs heavyweights. :thumbsup:


I think that's what happened here as well. Only, I think it will fail because Fedor will beat Sylvia... then Couture. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOW lol i can't wait to see this... WAR FEDOR!!!!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

SHIT, if its in Dallas then I'm definitely going!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow fellas... The one week I can't get on the boards and Timmy leaves. Now I feel like a retard. Thanks for clearing it up for me. 

I'm rooting for Timmy. I liked him a bit more after his comment following his lost to Nog. Something to the effect of "I finally get the crowd cheering for me and then I go and lose." Plus, I still remember his older days when he would dominate people.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! I cant wait for this fight. 2 great HWs battling at it!!
I think Fedor will win but this is going to be close.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Fedor by armbar in under 5 mins


I agree. Fifteen of Fedor's 28 wins have been submissions, and the last four fights all ended with submissions. Sylvia's shown us he's very susceptible to submissions by his own admissions and fights. All of Sylvia's losses have been by submissions, with the exception of Randy. We remember Mir, and then there was Arlovski's Achilles' lock. Most recently was Nogeuira's Guillotine.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm taking Fedor. I don't see any area in Sylvia's game that is as good or even close to Fedor. The only thing I can think of that would give Fedor problems is Sylvia's size but Fedor proved he could handle that after beating that 'giant' in his last fight. This is an easy pick for me.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> He's been with Monte Cox for a while now.


 As agent, not as promoter, though. Now, he's both. 

Boo conflicts of interest. Hooray beer!


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> I agree. Fifteen of Fedor's 28 wins have been submissions, and the last four fights all ended with submissions. Sylvia's shown us he's very susceptible to submissions by his own admissions and fights. All of Sylvia's losses have been by submissions, with the exception of Randy. We remember Mir, and then there was Arlovski's Achilles' lock.
> 
> Most recently was Nogeuira's Guillotine.


Good points but it was a knee bar. Honest mistake.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone else think maybe Dana sent Tim on a hunting expedition, seriously I have a feeling Dana knew this fight would happen when he realeased Tim, if Tim wins he takes all the luster out of Fedor/Cotour as well as giving Dana bragging rights, if Fedor loses so what White can say he let Tim go because he couldnt hang any more, the UFC cant lose on this one because Tim is not popular enough to cause the damage Randy/Fedor would.


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

strange how many of you think Tim can take this one,

he couldn't beat Nog how can he beat Fedor, who is better than Nog at virtually every aspect of the game?

Tim is a great fighter but Fedor is gonna submitt him pretty easily


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor should win via submision in the first round.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Anyone else think maybe Dana sent Tim on a hunting expedition, seriously I have a feeling Dana knew this fight would happen when he realeased Tim, if Tim wins he takes all the luster out of Fedor/Cotour as well as giving Dana bragging rights, if Fedor loses so what White can say he let Tim go because he couldnt hang any more, the UFC cant lose on this one because Tim is not popular enough to cause the damage Randy/Fedor would.


Toxic, I officially like the way you think. Good points :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor's going to prove why he's #1. :thumb02:


i respect eneryones opinion but how can Legend think tim is gonna whoop Fedor's ass...i mean i know poeple are fans of particular fighters but in this situation it really is hard for me to believe that people who really have knowledge and fight could ever really see anything other than Fedor kickin timmy's ass. Tim Sylvia is a big guy with shitty stand-up and thats about it....not cuz i like Fedor but because in my head are two things called eyeballs and they have seen enough of tims game to know fedor will beat him silly and i just wonder why others are so convinced that tim's skill set is enough to win. Im not bein a asshole, im just sayin i dont understand that...:confused02:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't understand why White would let Sylvia go so easily if he gets beat by Fedor. Sylvia is still a bigger draw then most, and with Couture gone and AA potentially leaving, the HW division talent pool would be shallow.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> i respect eneryones opinion but how can Legend think tim is gonna whoop Fedor's ass...i mean i know poeple are fans of particular fighters but in this situation it really is hard for me to believe that people who really have knowledge and fight could ever really see anything other than Fedor kickin timmy's ass. *Tim Sylvia is a big guy with shitty stand-up* and thats about it....not cuz i like Fedor but because in my head are two things called eyeballs and they have seen enough of tims game to know fedor will beat him silly and i just wonder why others are so convinced that tim's skill set is enough to win. Im bnot bein a asshole, im just sayin i dont understand that...:confused02:


tim actually has pretty solid hands when his back isn't jacked...he has solid td defence is pretty hard to control on the ground cuz he's got freak giant strength


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor's going to prove why he's #1. :thumb02:





JoshKnows46 said:


> Welcome to the big boy's, fedor....tim will absolutly destroy fedor, I can't wait.


....u cannot be serious.....


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> i respect eneryones opinion but how can Legend think tim is gonna whoop Fedor's ass...i mean i know poeple are fans of particular fighters but in this situation it really is hard for me to believe that people who really have knowledge and fight could ever really see anything other than Fedor kickin timmy's ass. Tim Sylvia is a big guy with shitty stand-up and thats about it....not cuz i like Fedor but because in my head are two things called eyeballs and they have seen enough of tims game to know fedor will beat him silly and i just wonder why others are so convinced that tim's skill set is enough to win. Im not bein a asshole, im just sayin i dont understand that...:confused02:


What i havent seen with these eyes is fedor fighting anyone worth noting in the last few years...


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Did they mention if its in a cage or ring?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fedor will get his #1 Ranking back with this win...because he'll beat Sylvia more handily than Nog did and, coupled with his 2 1/2 wins over Nogueira, he will take his rightful place atop the HW Rankings.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> SO who has Fedor officialy signed with?


I think its just kinda a way of hyping the introduction of fighters like when buffer says it when they enter the cage...im sure if i was in combat though i would feel the same way..props to the Marines & 4 reppin your sqwad..Semper Fi


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> hopefully fedor destroys tim and all the 'nog is #1' people will tuck tail and run away from that theory


I have looked at a lot of your post over the time and it really appears that you dislike BJJ fighters....why is that?


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I was honestly hoping fedor would fight andy wang.. I would have taken wang by tko in the first.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I see this fight as nothing like Schilt/Fedor. I think you guys are underestimating Timmy. Not saying he is going to win yet, but I am leaning that way. 

Timmy is leaps and bounds better than HMC and Schilt. Sure he doesn't have the kicks Schilt does, but those wouldn't do any good against Fedor anyway since he would just catch them and take you down. If this fight goes to the ground Sylvia's length will help him only if he can keep it in guard. If it goes out of full guard he is done. His stand-up will work as long as he utilizes that boring ass jab-jab-cross he has in big fights. The one thing I see posing a problem for Tim is Fedor's quickness. He is probably the quickest fighter at HW and Tim will have problems with that.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Did they mention if its in a cage or ring?


No, but I am not sure if that matters in a way because Tim is a stand up fighter. What do you guys think?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

So who is Fedor signed with or is he just fighting on a one fight contract?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

fedor will submit sylvia from the back


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Fedor should be able to beat Tim pretty handily. I actually think he'll be able to take him down and dominate him there.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

What rules are allowed in Texas? Will kness to downed opponent be in? Elbows? Stomps? Anyone know this?


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just dont think Fedor will be able to handle Tim Sylvias size. Sylvia will jab him to death to avoid the clintch. Boy if Tim wins, which I am hoping. There will be alot of sad people in the MMA world. Cant wait.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Fedor should be able to beat Tim pretty handily. I actually think he'll be able to take him down and dominate him there.



If it is regulated by any commission. The rules are the same as anywhere in the US. Not just UFC rules, but US rules. There for I do not see any knees to the head happening. Fedors only chance is to take timmy down and sub him. He will be eatting Jabs all day like Nog!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> What rules are allowed in Texas? Will kness to downed opponent be in? Elbows? Stomps? Anyone know this?


Elbows are, Stomps aren't allowed anywhere in the USA.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Elbows are, Stomps aren't allowed anywhere in the USA.


I didn't think so, but you know how Texas is. They still kill retards for crying out loud. 

What about knees to downed opponents?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I didn't think so, but you know how Texas is. They still kill retards for crying out loud.
> 
> What about knees to downed opponents?


It is pretty much UFC rules(they go by the Athletic Commission) no knees to the head but to the sides, It is up to the promotion if they use elbows


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I have looked at a lot of your post over the time and it really appears that you dislike BJJ fighters....why is that?


that's not really true. Ricardo Arona is probably my 2nd favourite LHW after Jardine.

I don't like Penn for alot of reasons and I've never really been a fan of Nog, altho I love watching him fight cuz he's exciting

I will say that I prefer wrestlers with added BJJ the most tho. Sherk obviously being one of them.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> that's not really true. Ricardo Arona is probably my 2nd favourite LHW after Jardine.
> 
> I don't like Penn for alot of reasons and I've never really been a fan of Nog, altho I love watching him fight cuz he's exciting
> 
> I will say that I prefer wrestlers with added BJJ the most tho. Sherk obviously being one of them.


Do you have a thing where you go for fighters no one else likes to look cool? You know like when people like bad music to seem individual?

Just I can't actually see how someone could be fans of Sherk AND Jardine. I could maybe understand if someone liked one bad fighter, but not two. Then again you do like Arona, so maybe men lying on top of eachother doing little for 15 minutes turns you on.

On a serious note, I like Arona. But he's boring as hell sometimes.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Hopefully good fight and not a quick arm bar by Fedor.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Do you have a thing where you go for fighters no one else likes to look cool? You know like when people like bad music to seem individual?
> 
> Just I can't actually see how someone could be fans of Sherk AND Jardine. I could maybe understand if someone liked one bad fighter, but not two. Then again you do like Arona, so maybe men lying on top of eachother doing little for 15 minutes turns you on.
> 
> On a serious note, I like Arona. But he's boring as hell sometimes.



Does it really matter what fighters people like?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Do you have a thing where you go for fighters no one else likes to look cool? You know like when people like bad music to seem indevidual?
> 
> Just I can't actually see how someone could be fans of Sherk AND Jardine. I could maybe understand if someone liked one bad fighter, but not two. Then again you do like Arona, so maybe men lying on top of eachother doing little for 15 minutes turns you on.
> 
> On a serious note, I like Arona. But he's boring as hell sometimes.


i actually find that somewhat insulting

if you knew anything about me, you'd know that i'm the last person to like someone 'to be different'...


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Randy deserves nothing less after the bull shit he pulled and what he put his fans through. Im sorry but how can you not loose respect for the guy.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> Randy deserves nothing less after the bull shit he pulled and what he put his fans through. Im sorry but how can you not loose respect for the guy.


i think most people have


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i think most people have


How would you react if he went and fought Nog now that he will have to wait even longer to fight Fedor?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> How would you react if he went and fought Nog now that he will have to wait even longer to fight Fedor?


I'd back the fight for sure. i think it's a fight that should have happened. Randy signed a 4 fight deal for a reason...to have 4 fights. and nog was surely a worthy opponent for him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> I'd back the fight for sure. i think it's a fight that should have happened. Randy signed a 4 fight deal for a reason...to have 4 fights. and nog was surely a worthy opponent for him.


That is what pisses me off about the whole Randy debacle. He signed the contract. knowing full-well he could be champ some day. Why sign it if, half way through your like, I need more money. Should have thought about that during negotiations Captain Dumbass. Maybe an incentive or achievment clause. I don't know


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't forget about Serra and GSP fight. A lot of people think it will be a cake walk for GSP, but he got beaten down quick. This could be the same. Tim may surprise people and will be one of the biggest upset in mma history.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Do you have a thing where you go for fighters no one else likes to look cool? You know like when people like bad music to seem individual?
> 
> Just I can't actually see how someone could be fans of Sherk AND Jardine. I could maybe understand if someone liked one bad fighter, but not two. Then again you do like Arona, so maybe men lying on top of eachother doing little for 15 minutes turns you on.
> 
> On a serious note, I like Arona. But he's boring as hell sometimes.


Why can't someone be a fan of both jardine & Sherk? Both guys are solid fighters, both guys have had solid fights, both guys are contenders in their own division. They're not bad, at all.

I think Fedor takes this. It won't be easy, but I can see Fedor taking Sylvia down and armbarring him. Big Tim will make him work for it, but still, I see Fedor winning.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

VoiceOfThunder said:


> Don't forget about Serra and GSP fight. A lot of people think it will be a cake walk for GSP, but he got beaten down quick. This could be the same. Tim may surprise people and will be one of the biggest upset in mma history.


I don't think it will be the biggest upset in MMA history. Especially since Andy Wang and Danny Abbadi have won fights before. Tim is a legit top 10. Serra is not. Serra would get beat by everyone else in the top 10 at WW more times than he would beat them.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

VoiceOfThunder said:


> Don't forget about Serra and GSP fight. A lot of people think it will be a cake walk for GSP, but he got beaten down quick. This could be the same. Tim may surprise people and will be one of the biggest upset in mma history.


this isn't quite the same situation. sylvia is a top ranked HW whereas serra wasn't even top 15 by most reputable rankings. fedor hasn't fought a top opponent in a while either and will have cage rust and inexperience with elbows and a face that cuts really easily.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor by absolute raping.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Why can't someone be a fan of both jardine & Sherk? Both guys are solid fighters, both guys have had solid fights, both guys are contenders in their own division. They're not bad, at all.
> 
> I think Fedor takes this. It won't be easy, but I can see Fedor taking Sylvia down and armbarring him. Big Tim will make him work for it, but still, I see Fedor winning.


They're good, but boring as hell to watch and not at all likable as personalities.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I see this fight as nothing like Schilt/Fedor. I think you guys are underestimating Timmy. Not saying he is going to win yet, but I am leaning that way.
> 
> Timmy is leaps and bounds better than HMC and Schilt. Sure he doesn't have the kicks Schilt does, but those wouldn't do any good against Fedor anyway since he would just catch them and take you down. If this fight goes to the ground Sylvia's length will help him only if he can keep it in guard. If it goes out of full guard he is done. His stand-up will work as long as he utilizes that boring ass jab-jab-cross he has in big fights. The one thing I see posing a problem for Tim is Fedor's quickness. He is probably the quickest fighter at HW and Tim will have problems with that.


Good points, but I think you're overestimating Tim's length in the guard. The only person that has really struggled with that was Jeff Monson, and that's because he's pretty much 5 feet tall.

Randy is roughly the same height as Fedor, but he passed into Tim's half-guard with relative ease and punished him accordingly. Fedor has sat in the most dangerous MMA HW guard in the world 2.5 times and obliterated his opponent without being rendered ineffective.

I don't think Fedor will finish Tim by TKO, but Fedor does not lay and pray, he sits in a guard, stacks his opponent's legs, postures up, and drops bombs. Tim Sylvia struggled with Randy Couture's ground and pound from half-guard, and he's going to be in even bigger trouble when Fedor gets to that position :dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> They're good, but boring as hell to watch and not at all likable as personalities.


how the hell is jardine even mentioned in the boring category? his last 4 fights have been really fun


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Do you have a thing where you go for fighters no one else likes to look cool? You know like when people like bad music to seem individual?
> 
> Just I can't actually see how someone could be fans of Sherk AND Jardine. I could maybe understand if someone liked one bad fighter, but not two. Then again you do like Arona, so maybe men lying on top of eachother doing little for 15 minutes turns you on.
> 
> On a serious note, I like Arona. But he's boring as hell sometimes.


You have a ******* avatar of Phil Baroni yet you're saying Sherk and Jardine are bad fighters? Jardine and Sherk are actually A Level fighters, are are ranked in the top 10 in their weightclasses in the WORLD. They are great fighters, not bad fighters. Phil Baroni is a bad fighter.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> They're good, but boring as hell to watch and not at all likable as personalities.


Keith Jardine is actually an exciting fighter to watch, who has hardly, if ever, had a boring fight. I can only think of the Whitehead fight. hell, even the Chuck Liddell fight grew on me, and isn't boring, unless you think 2 guys beating the hell out of each other is boring.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Good points, but I think you're overestimating Tim's length in the guard. The only person that has really struggled with that was Jeff Monson, and that's because he's pretty much 5 feet tall.
> 
> Randy is roughly the same height as Fedor, but he passed into Tim's half-guard with relative ease and punished him accordingly. Fedor has sat in the most dangerous MMA HW guard in the world 2.5 times and obliterated his opponent without being rendered ineffective.
> 
> I don't think Fedor will finish Tim by TKO, but Fedor does not lay and pray, he sits in a guard, stacks his opponent's legs, postures up, and drops bombs. Tim Sylvia struggled with *Randy Couture's ground and pound* from half-guard, and he's going to be in even bigger trouble when Fedor gets to that position :dunno:


Do you think Randy would have done so well if Tim was 100%?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> You have a ******* avatar of Phil Baroni yet you're saying Sherk and Jardine are bad fighters? Jardine and Sherk are actually A Level fighters, are are ranked in the top 10 in their weightclasses in the WORLD. They are great fighters, not bad fighters. Phil Baroni is a bad fighter.


Phil Baroni is the greatest athlete to ever grace the cage. He is a legend in the sport. What has Jardine or Sherk done that even comes close to what Phil has achieved in his career(which is FAR from over, by the way)?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Phil Baroni is the greatest athlete to ever grace the cage. He is a legend in the sport. What has Jardine or Sherk done that even comes close to what Phil has achieved in his career(which is FAR from over, by the way)?


well sherk has held a belt

jardine has beat the a ufc lhw champion and could very well beat pride's greatest lhw champion ever


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Phil Baroni is the greatest athlete to ever grace the cage. He is a legend in the sport. What has Jardine or Sherk done that even comes close to what Phil has achieved in his career(which is FAR from over, by the way)?


Well neither Jardine or Sherk lost to Minowa...


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Dave Menne being tagged 1 million times before gravity can take its effect>Anything you just said. 

Phil Baroni's talents defy physics.

And Minowa would beat Sherk and Jardine too. The competition is a lot harder over in Japan. Ask Cro Cop.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Tim's good at sprawling, but his defense against leg trips is abysmal. Nogueira, Vera, and Couture were all able to trip him to the ground. Fedor's a better takedown artist than Vera and Nogueira, and he doesn't shoot for double-legs, so I figure he'll be fine getting Tim on the mat.


Vera and Nogueira are both 3 inches taller than Fedor which makes it much easier for them to get inside of his jab than it will be for Fedor. Sylvia didn't get takendown very often in either of those fights. Sylvia's jab makes it very hard to come in Tim is 8 inches taller than Fedor and while I'm not sure of the reach advantage he defiantly has one. I wouldn't be shocked to see Fedor win but his size is a huge disadvantage against Sylvia.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

If this does happen, here is what you are going to see: Fedor on his back with Tim's back. Tim is in his favorite position when someone has his back, holding onto one of Fedor's wrists with his left hand and his right arm up beside he head.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have no problem with aaronyman being a fan of whoever the hell he wants however I would like to say that Keith Jardine is a very overrated fighter on this forum and really isn't the top notch guy people make him out to be. I would say he is Micheal Bisping with power.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Vera and Nogueira are both 3 inches taller than Fedor which makes it much easier for them to get inside of his jab than it will be for Fedor. Sylvia didn't get takendown very often in either of those fights. Sylvia's jab makes it very hard to come in Tim is 8 inches taller than Fedor and while I'm not sure of the reach advantage he defiantly has one. I wouldn't be shocked to see Fedor win but his size is a huge disadvantage against Sylvia.


I agree with you on it being harder for Fedor to get inside but Sylvia negates some of his reach because he hunches over.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I have no problem with aaronyman being a fan of whoever the hell he wants however I would like to say that Keith Jardine is a very overrated fighter on this forum and really isn't the top notch guy people make him out to be. I would say he is Micheal Bisping with power.


Well he did beat Forrest Griffin, who is fighting for the title, and also beat Chuck Liddell, who held the title for like 3 years... that's kind of impressive.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Yeah baby!!! Finally Fedor is going to fight a worthy opponent. This fight should be a good one. I'm gonna be rooting for Timmy but I think Fedor will win it in a war!


Same here, I'm definitely rooting for Timmah but my cash is on Fedor. This is awesome, can't wait to see it, I'm just bummed it's with HDNet Fights.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Poor Tim, he stands no chance against fedor. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Well he did beat Forrest Griffin, who is fighting for the title, and also beat Chuck Liddell, who held the title for like 3 years... that's kind of impressive.


It is impressive but the fights weren't. He caught Forrest which was nice but nothing to scream from the mountain top about especially since Forrest really has never faced a good striker beside Jardine.

And his win over Chuck while Impressive is somewhat less impressive because he got beaten up in the 1st round and then Liddell kinda just stopped fighting.

Add in his loss to Houston and his "win" over Gouveia I find it hard to put him as high as a lot of other people. Maybe he will school Wanderlei and prove me wrong but I see a guy with average ground game, average wrestling, slightly above average stand up, and above average power. basically Bisping with Power.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Elbows are, Stomps aren't allowed anywhere in the USA.


That's not true. Many states don't regulate MMA at all but don't ban it, Minnesota, for example. If a promoter wanted to allow stomps, he could. Hawaii's expanded regulation, which includes defining rules, doesn't go into effect until next year, which is why Baroni took a few stomps to the head in his most recent fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> It is impressive but the fights weren't. He caught Forrest which was nice but nothing to scream from the mountain top about especially since Forrest really has never faced a good striker beside Jardine.
> 
> And his win over Chuck while Impressive is somewhat less impressive because he got beaten up in the 1st round and then Liddell kinda just stopped fighting.
> 
> Add in his loss to Houston and his "win" over Gouveia I find it hard to put him as high as a lot of other people. Maybe he will school Wanderlei and prove me wrong but I see a guy with average ground game, average wrestling, slightly above average stand up, and above average power. basically Bisping with Power.


So a first round stoppage of Forrest Griffin isn't impressive? And out striking the most feared striker in the UFC isn't impressive either? I think you are just being a hater D;


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jasvll said:


> That's not true. Many states don't regulate MMA at all but don't ban it, Minnesota, for example. If a promoter wanted to allow stomps, he could. Hawaii's expanded regulation, which includes defining rules, doesn't go into effect until next year, which is why Baroni took a few stomps to the head in his most recent fight.


Oh yeah I forgot Icon allows stomps, but if they did it anywhere else I'm not sure but you're most likely right.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No it's impressive but it's not amazing or anything. I mean stopping Forrest Griffin standing really doesn't mean all that much at the moment because he's never brawled with anyone good on their feet before.

Beating Liddell is impressive but not nearly as impressive as if he beat Liddell and Liddell didn't basically stop fighting in the last two rounds.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> So a first round stoppage of Forrest Griffin isn't impressive? And out striking the most feared striker in the UFC isn't impressive either? I think you are just being a hater D;


wow...we agree on something


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> wow...we agree on something












Woo!


----------



## Future_Champ (Jan 8, 2008)

Fedor is gonna own sylvia. first round ko. anyone know when this is gonna happen?


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

fedor via armbar in the first round i think, but seriosly how bout throwing somebody who hasnt lost there last 2 fights against him?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

infamous2117 said:


> fedor via armbar in the first round i think, but seriosly how bout throwing somebody who hasnt lost there last 2 fights against him?


Well since Sylvia beat Vera in October he hasn't lost 2 in a row.


----------



## swits (Oct 15, 2006)

I really can't see Tim winning this one. Tim has no ground game to speak of and Fedor can submit the best of them. That being said, Fedor has not fought any high caliber fighters since Mirko. This should be a real test for Fedor to see if can roll with The Natural


----------



## Future_Champ (Jan 8, 2008)

that just means sylvia will want it more. he'll put up a better fight. i like seeing fedor when he has to turn up the heat. i wanna punch like that mother fucker


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say that Big Tim has no ground game to speak of, since he did really well against Monson.


----------



## Future_Champ (Jan 8, 2008)

if arlovski can drop syvlia and make him tap, then fedor is gonna punch him so hard he'll drop a weight class.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Future_Champ said:


> if arlovski can drop syvlia and make him tap, then fedor is gonna punch him so hard he'll drop a weight class.


That's a pretty hard punch :sarcastic05:


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Fedor will win by submission. I see a kimura/armar in the first or second round. If Tim can squeek out a decision it will be unanimous for Fedor.


----------



## Future_Champ (Jan 8, 2008)

and fedor has it. i've been watching his fights alot trying to get his technique down. he's in my opinion the baddest mo-fo in mma right now. atleast until i get there.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's like the quickest 16 pages I've seen in this forum. I could see Fedor having trouble to take down the big man. 

Somebody compared this to Schilt/Fedor and I think it might go down the same way, except Big Tim's got better tdd. Really it's by the legs you get Sylvia in a bad position, don't think Fedor will pull off leg sweeps or shots. Hell he tried bod locking Hong Man Choi who's got some sumo skills.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I must be some kind of psychic. 3 or 4 weeks ago I made a post saying that Tim Sylvia was going to fight Fedor once he left the UFC, and I was right!!!... Granted I said it would happen in EliteXC, but that's besides the point..


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Good points, but I think you're overestimating Tim's length in the guard. The only person that has really struggled with that was Jeff Monson, and that's because he's pretty much 5 feet tall.
> 
> Randy is roughly the same height as Fedor, but he passed into Tim's half-guard with relative ease and punished him accordingly. Fedor has sat in the most dangerous MMA HW guard in the world 2.5 times and obliterated his opponent without being rendered ineffective.
> 
> I don't think Fedor will finish Tim by TKO, but Fedor does not lay and pray, he sits in a guard, stacks his opponent's legs, postures up, and drops bombs. Tim Sylvia struggled with Randy Couture's ground and pound from half-guard, and he's going to be in even bigger trouble when Fedor gets to that position :dunno:


I completely agree with your assesment of Fedor. But that fight with Randy shouldn't be looked at as a testament to Tim's guard. His back was clearly ailing him bad that night. That being said, the Monson fight should be thrown out too. Because Monson is way too short and his cardio was nowhere near good enough.

Fedor will by far be Tim's toughest competition and the match-up is terrible for him. I just have a sneaky suspicion Tim is going to pull this one off. Of course I have yet to pick a big-time Tim Sylvia fight correctly (with obvious exceptions Monson, Cabbage, etc.). So everyone should just bet on the guy that I don't.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

So is this going to be PPV or what? I have comcast, will I be able to watch it?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> So is this going to be PPV or what? I have comcast, will I be able to watch it?


I think I've read it will be on PPV but it will definately be on HDNET.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wait hold up a god damn second. Why is Couture still going through hell trying to get this fight and Sylvia gets it within, IDK, 4 weeks? 

Something smells weird here


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> wait hold up a god damn second. Why is Couture still going through hell trying to get this fight and Sylvia gets it within, IDK, 4 weeks?
> 
> Something smells weird here


Sylvia's pants?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> So is this going to be PPV or what? I have comcast, will I be able to watch it?


This link says it is going to be on PPV: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/04/08/breaking-news-fedor-vs-tim-sylvia-signed-for-july/

It is in the bottom paragraph


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Tim hits very hard; that's his one chance. Catch Fedor on the button. Otherwise Tim's done. Randy tossed him around and I don't see Fedor being any different. Once it hits the ground it's only a matter of time.

You never know though. Fedor hasn't fought a top level opponent in a couple of years. There has to be some rust. In that time Tim's fought Arlovski, Couture, Vera and Nog.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

drockh said:


> What i havent seen with these eyes is fedor fighting anyone worth noting in the last few years...


true that, just out of curiousity, when Fedor fights Timmy and shows Tim what a "big *****" he is by smashing his face then submitting Tim does that forgive the fact that his career hit a bad patch when the promotion he fought for went under and the comp that took it over had a guy that Fedor didnt see eye to eye with negotiating....i mean it was stated on another thread that people forget how good this guy is and fighting a few bad fighter over the past 18-20 mths in NO way takes away from this guys abilitiess or legacy...watch some old fights timmy is in trouble and i like it...you talk shit ou get put in place...timmy talked now its time to pay:thumb02:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> wait hold up a god damn second. Why is Couture still going through hell trying to get this fight and Sylvia gets it within, IDK, 4 weeks?
> 
> Something smells weird here




Not really.

Randy is under contract with the UFC still. Even if he wins his legal battle he is not free until October at the earliest.

Tim is a free agent. He is no longer under contract with the UFC. He could have signed a fight with Fedor the day after his contract ran out.

Fedor needs to fight. I suspect he doesn't want to wait until October on a maybe from Randy.

Randy will only be p*ssed if Tim wins.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just came back from work and find this thread. I'm so happy now that Fedor is finally going to fight a ranked fighter. Not just any ranked fighter but Timmah himself. 

I hope this is a fight that will last longer then 2 minutes. If I were Tim, I would take the Cung Le approached to this fight which is working on my scramble and trying to keep the fight standing. I think Tim can tool Fedor standing but the minute it goes on to the ground Sylvia will either get armbarred or get a kimura slapped on him.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

zarny said:


> Randy will only be p*ssed if Tim wins.


Won't happen. :thumb02:

Tim's got a puncher's chance, but all my money is on Fedor!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Welcome to the big boy's, fedor....tim will absolutly destroy fedor, I can't wait.


hahahaha, good one dude.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

drockh said:


> What i havent seen with these eyes is fedor fighting anyone worth noting in the last few years...





coldcall420 said:


> true that, just out of curiousity, when Fedor fights Timmy and shows Tim what a "big *****" he is by smashing his face then submitting Tim does that forgive the fact that his career hit a bad patch when the promotion he fought for went under and the comp that took it over had a guy that Fedor didnt see eye to eye with negotiating....i mean it was stated on another thread that people forget how good this guy is and fighting a few bad fighter over the past 18-20 mths in NO way takes away from this guys abilitiess or legacy...watch some old fights timmy is in trouble and i like it...you talk shit ou get put in place...timmy talked now its time to pay:thumb02:





Damone said:


> I wouldn't say that Big Tim has no ground game to speak of, since he did really well against Monson.


monson couldnt do anything cuz of his short stump arm and tims long ass legs and arms...that whole fight was basically monson never bein able to pass..


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

damn huge news I am so pumped now. The best part about this fight is it will shut up all the idiots crying the Fedor is dodging top competition. 

raise01:Fedor


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

it is so weird to see a thread so long and still be new to people....that is how fast this thing got to 18 pages


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

How could anyone think Tim is going to beat Fedor?

Fedor and Randy have somewhat of the same fighting style, but Fedor is better than Randy at just about everything, and Couture beat Sylvia for 5 rounds straight...

Mir broke Tim's arm, and I think Fedor and Mir have about the same submission abilities..

Standing up why would he be scared? He out struck Mirko Cro Cop who IMO has better stand up than Big Tim..

Fedor is better at every aspect of the game, and he will prove that he is the #1 Heavyweight in the world after he tools big Tim, this won't go to a decision.


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

Generally big Tim's a very boring fighter, but I'm certainly looking forward to this. 

He can punch, but that's not gonna matter when Fedor slaps an armbar on him and makes him tap like a bitch!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

LoSt_CaUzE said:


> Fedor and Randy have somewhat of the same fighting style, but Fedor is better than Randy at just about everything, and Couture beat Sylvia for 5 rounds straight...


Tim Syliva had herniated discs in his back that fight, a very painful injury and the same injury that forced Matt Serra to pull out of the Hughes fight.



> Mir broke Tim's arm, and I think Fedor and Mir have about the same submission abilities..


How many years ago was that? Since then Tim has immensely improved in his submission defense.



> Standing up why would he be scared? He out struck Mirko Cro Cop who IMO has better stand up than Big Tim..


Tim is much taller than Fedor, Fedor is going to have to punch waaaay high to hit Tim in the face, which causes Fedor to lose punching power.



> Fedor is better at every aspect of the game, and he will prove that he is the #1 Heavyweight in the world after he tools big Tim, this won't go to a decision.


I agree Fedor is better at most things than Sylvia, but saying Fedor is a better striker is absolutely crazy.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sinister said:


> How many years ago was that? Since then Tim has immensely improved in his submission defense.


The same submission defense that got him guillotined within 20seconds of hitting the ground in his last fight? Granted it was Big Nog, but Fedor's submission game is just as good in my opinion.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> The same submission defense that got him guillotined within 20seconds of hitting the ground in his last fight? Granted it was Big Nog, but Fedor's submission game is just as good in my opinion.


How many times did Nogeuria get Tim to the ground before that though and try to sub him there? Face it, Tim has solid sub-defense and Big Nog had to do a leg sweep into a guillotine to finish him off, quick and smooth, something I don't see Fedor doing to Tim.

Fedor is unreal a submissions but most of you make it sound like Tim is going to have his arm held out waiting for Fedor to break it off. Tim is going to give Fedor the biggest challenge he's faced in sometime and make him work for the submission just like he made Big Nog do.

I like Tim's chances and I think a lot of Fedor lovers are going to cry watching Tim win a UD!!!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Off the bat I only read the first few pages, but can someone please explain to me why anyone thinks Tim will beat Fedor. Tim plays right into Fedors style, and he will get pulverized.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

GKY said:


> please explain to me why anyone thinks Tim will beat Fedor. Tim plays right into Fedors style, and he will get pulverized.


While I'm not one of the people that voted for Tim, I think he's got a small chance of a KO or a cut victory. I agree, he fits right into Fedor's style. He's a big guy who Fedor can take down and beat on the ground.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think this fight is going to shut up a lot of Fedor haters. Like him or hate him, Tim Sylvia is in the top group of HW fighters in the world. Tim's got a chance in this one if he can score an upset KO, but off the mat Tim will be outclassed and quickly subbed.

Say what you want about Fedors striking, he's got heavy hands and has only been rocked once (Fujita), correct me if I'm wrong. I'm pretty sure they'll stand for a bit but Fedor isn't stupid, he knows he's superior in the mat. The guy isn't considered the top fighter in the world because he has bad game plans. This one ends first round Sub in favor of Fedor.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, I dont think Tim is going to decision his way tot his one nor do I think he will KO him but I believe he does have the power.

I voted for Sylvia in this and when it takes place I will be cheering for him but in my heart I think know the answer to this fight. 

But hey, stranger things have happened in MMA right? Well maybe not.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> While I'm not one of the people that voted for Tim, I think he's got a small chance of a KO or a cut victory. I agree, he fits right into Fedor's style. He's a big guy who Fedor can take down and beat on the ground.


Well yeah but I think literally everyone has a chance at beating Fedor by KO or cut. But it is incredible unlikely. Fedor just beat a better and bigger striker then Tim, and no doubt will do the same to Tim. Fedor has world class throws, and while Tim has fantastic TDD, that is only really in the realm of shooting, but we have seen many times he is really easy to take down using basic Judo.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

GKY said:


> Well yeah but I think literally everyone has a chance at beating Fedor by KO or cut. But it is *incredible unlikely*. Fedor just beat a better and bigger striker then Tim, and no doubt will do the same to Tim. Fedor has world class throws, and while Tim has fantastic TDD, that is only really in the realm of shooting, but we have seen many times he is really easy to take down using basic Judo.


i think that's a bit of a stretch.....Tim has ways he can win if he follows a working gameplan well


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

It figures that the day I'm working on my final massive paper of the semester that HUGE MMA news is dropped and I'm lured back to my vile internet addiction.



The Legend said:


> Do you think Randy would have done so well if Tim was 100%?


It really depends, all I know is what I saw. Your guess is as good as mine man! :dunno:




bbjd7 said:


> Vera and Nogueira are both 3 inches taller than Fedor which makes it much easier for them to get inside of his jab than it will be for Fedor. Sylvia didn't get takendown very often in either of those fights. Sylvia's jab makes it very hard to come in Tim is 8 inches taller than Fedor and while I'm not sure of the reach advantage he defiantly has one. I wouldn't be shocked to see Fedor win but his size is a huge disadvantage against Sylvia.


You're also forgetting that Fedor has managed to get inside on larger fighters than Tim Sylvia, whom are also great strikers. Fedor doesn't blindly dive into double-legs and singles like wrestlers do, he throws strikes to get into range and body-locks which usually results in trips or judo throws. It's a single fluid motion, and it's extremely effective.

As I illustrated earlier, Tim Sylvia's takedown defense is good against standard wrestling maneuvers. Once judo trips are factored into the fight, his length becomes a massive hinderance in close quarters.




ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I completely agree with your assesment of Fedor. But that fight with Randy shouldn't be looked at as a testament to Tim's guard. His back was clearly ailing him bad that night. That being said, the Monson fight should be thrown out too. Because Monson is way too short and his cardio was nowhere near good enough.
> 
> Fedor will by far be Tim's toughest competition and the match-up is terrible for him. I just have a sneaky suspicion Tim is going to pull this one off. Of course I have yet to pick a big-time Tim Sylvia fight correctly (with obvious exceptions Monson, Cabbage, etc.). So everyone should just bet on the guy that I don't.


Yeah I agree man, good points. :thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Man this is receiving alot of attention, I could only imagine what this thread would look like if was randy's name instead of Tim's. This figth is generating alot more attention than I would have thought.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Man this is receiving alot of attention, I could only imagine what this thread would look like if was randy's name instead of Tim's. This figth is generating alot more attention than I would have thought.


Well I think this is getting a lot of attention cause it kind of feels like UFC vs. PRIDE in a way. Plus were talking about 2 of the greatest HW's to fight in MMA, it's got BIG TIME written all over it.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i think that's a bit of a stretch.....Tim has ways he can win if he follows a working gameplan well


Think about it, Fedor will in all likelihood do the same thing Heath did to Kongo, by simple rushing in. He wont stay at a distance and let Sylvia work him, he will basically throw the same overhand right he did to Choi, then lock up and throw Sylvia with relative ease. From there Fedor will work some ineffective ground and pound from Sylvia's guard, then rinse and repeat until Fedor eventually passes and puts Sylvia in a kimura. Silvia just won't have the time to do damage to Fedor.


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

This is gunna be an amazing fight. Probably one of the best in MMA history although I would have to say that Fedor wins it late third round.


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

Couddell said:


> This is gunna be an amazing fight. Probably one of the best in MMA history although I would have to say that Fedor wins it late third round.


I have my doubts on it being _that_ good.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor's going to prove why he's #1. :thumb02:


Exactly...then what will the haters say


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> Exactly...then what will the haters say


What will the Timmy haters say when he wins?


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

The Legend said:


> What will the Timmy haters say when he wins?


That he got lucky and is still a rather boring fighter 90% of the time.

At least, that's what I expect would be my reaction.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

El Santolly said:


> That he got lucky and is still a rather boring fighter 90% of the time.
> 
> At least, that's what I expect would be my reaction.


You're probably right and that is messed up


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

no one will want to see fedors overrated ass fight Randy, after what timmy does to him...what would be the point?

Can't beilieve so many people here actully think fedor is gonna beat tim silvia..wow :dunno: lol, I can't wait


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I step away for one afternoon and this news drops!!!

I am so excited to see this fight! Hopefully Fedor wins and proves his worth, but i'd also love to see Tim knock him the **** out! 

I really don't care who wins this, but one way or another we're going to find out if Fedor still deserves his hype, which will put an end to the biggest MMA mystery since 2005!

Woooot!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> no one will want to see fedors overrated ass fight Randy, after what timmy does to him...what would be the point?
> 
> Can't beilieve so many people here actully think fedor is gonna beat tim silvia..wow :dunno: lol, I can't wait


I'd still like to see that fight no matter the outcome of Fedor's fight with Tim


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> You're also forgetting that Fedor has managed to get inside on larger fighters than Tim Sylvia, whom are also great strikers. Fedor doesn't blindly dive into double-legs and singles like wrestlers do, he throws strikes to get into range and body-locks which usually results in trips or judo throws. It's a single fluid motion, and it's extremely effective.
> 
> As I illustrated earlier, Tim Sylvia's takedown defense is good against standard wrestling maneuvers. Once judo trips are factored into the fight, his length becomes a massive hinderance in close quarters.


I'm not forgetting that. But Schlit and Choi are completly different strikers than Tim. Tim uses his jab and keep opponents at distance. Also if they do clinch Sylvia is much bigger than Schilt so it is a much tougher takedown. Vera has great wrestling and only took him down once.

Sylvia has the advantage of being the bigger man in the clinch. If he tries to clinch it's very possible he pins him up against the cage(if it's in a cage)like he did to Vera.

Also I think people are ripping Tim's ground game a little much. I mean sure Fedor wins this fight on the ground hands down but it won't end in 5 secs. Tim's ground defense especially from his guard is good with his long arms it's very possible for him to tie Fedor up.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

i see fedor clocking tim with the same damn punch randy hit him with... only this time tim is gonna eat some mean punches on the ground and get slammed around like never before.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not forgetting that. But Schlit and Choi are completly different strikers than Tim. Tim uses his jab and keep opponents at distance. Also if they do clinch Sylvia is much bigger than Schilt so it is a much tougher takedown. Vera has great wrestling and only took him down once.


Schilt and Choi really aren't different strikers. Sure, Schilt uses kicks more, but ultimately he uses his reach like Tim to create an undeniable advantage over his opponents.

I don't understand what you mean by Sylvia is bigger than Schilt, because he's not. Semmy when he fought in the UFC was 6'10", 258lbs and Tim Sylvia in his last fight Nogueira was only 3lbs heavier. Tim has better takedown defense than Semmy, but really not by much.

Vera's wrist was also broken early in that fight, which definitely could have factored into his inability to take Tim down. Even then, when Vera used a leg-trip he put Tim on his ass, supporting the point I've been driving home all along: Tim Sylvia has a good sprawl, but abysmal defense to leg trips.




bbjd7 said:


> Sylvia has the advantage of being the bigger man in the clinch. If he tries to clinch it's very possible he pins him up against the cage(if it's in a cage)like he did to Vera.


Brandon Vera is nowhere near as explosive as Fedor, and Fedor is a world-class ***** practioner who feels just fine inside the clinch. If you look at his accolades as a ***** competitor, they're higher than Randy's and Vera's as wrestlers. :dunno:




bbjd7 said:


> Also I think people are ripping Tim's ground game a little much. I mean sure Fedor wins this fight on the ground hands down but it won't end in 5 secs. Tim's ground defense especially from his guard is good with his long arms it's very possible for him to tie Fedor up.


I agree, I don't think people are giving Tim credit. With that said, he's going to get dominated on the ground by a much more explosive fighter, with a top game more dangerous than Nogueira's. :dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Brandon Vera is nowhere near as explosive as Fedor, and Fedor is a world-class ***** practioner who feels just fine inside the clinch. If you look at his accolades as a ****** competitor*, they're higher than Randy's and Vera's as wrestlers. :dunno:


isn't Fedor like, the world's best ***** fighter? or am I way off?


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

zarny said:


> Not really.
> 
> Randy is under contract with the UFC still. Even if he wins his legal battle he is not free until October at the earliest.
> 
> ...


I think he is talking more about how easily Tim was let go from his contract no questions ased, under closely the exact same circumstances, 1 fight left ect. And Randy is going through hell.

And I think the only thing Tim has going for him if this fight happens is a punchers chance. If he can catch Fedor like Fujita did... well...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> isn't Fedor like, the world's best ***** fighter? *or am I way off*?


No I think that's a pretty fair statement to make :thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Schilt and Choi really aren't different strikers. Sure, Schilt uses kicks more, but ultimately he uses his reach like Tim to create an undeniable advantage over his opponents.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by Sylvia is bigger than Schilt, because he's not. Semmy when he fought in the UFC was 6'10", 258lbs and Tim Sylvia in his last fight Nogueira was only 3lbs heavier. Tim has better takedown defense than Semmy, but really not by much.
> 
> ...


Tim is much faster than Choi who is a poor techinical striker and is really just powerful. Tim throws way more jabs than Schilt.

Also Schilt is a toothpick while Sylvia is a bigger fellow. It's much easier to trip a toothpick than a fatty.

Abysmal is a tough word. I mean the guy has faced a lot of guys with good takedowns and no one really seems to take him down at will apart from his fight with Randy which is hard to look at due to Sylvia's back.

But it's not ***** it's MMA. And his size is a huge advantage. If Vera who is an excellent wrestler only took him down once I think it's fair to say Tim isn't horrible against leg trips since Vera tried a couple.

It is a more dangerous top game but it's also a different top game. I mean it's not the same attack he is going to be facing.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

> But it's not ***** it's MMA. And his size is a huge advantage. If Vera who is an excellent wrestler only took him down once I think it's fair to say Tim isn't horrible against leg trips since Vera tried a couple.


What makes you think Vera is an excellent wrestler?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sinister said:


> *How many times did Nogeuria get Tim to the ground before that though and try to sub him there?* Face it, Tim has solid sub-defense and Big Nog had to do a leg sweep into a guillotine to finish him off, quick and smooth, something I don't see Fedor doing to Tim.
> 
> Fedor is unreal a submissions but most of you make it sound like Tim is going to have his arm held out waiting for Fedor to break it off. Tim is going to give Fedor the biggest challenge he's faced in sometime and make him work for the submission just like he made Big Nog do.
> 
> I like Tim's chances and I think a lot of Fedor lovers are going to cry watching Tim win a UD!!!


Nog only got him to the ground one time, and that was when Big Tim got sub'd. That's why I'm saying Tim's sub-defense isn't great.:dunno: Also, I think Fedor will have a much easier time taking Sylvia down then Nog, because he's more explosive and doesn't go for single or double leg takedowns. 

He might not have his arm out there for Fedor to sub, but after taking some vicious GnP I'm sure he'll forget that his arm is sticking out and by then it'll be too late.:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wrestled in college and for the Air Force at the Olympic training center. But excellent should probably be changed to very good.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> isn't Fedor like, the world's best ***** fighter? or am I way off?


Yeah, that's another way of putting it! I was just trying to make the disparity between Fedor's credentials in ***** and both Couture's and Vera's in wrestling clear :laugh:




bbjd7 said:


> Tim is much faster than Choi who is a poor techinical striker and is really just powerful. Tim throws way more jabs than Schilt.


Tim's faster than Choi, but Semmy's no slouch with his hands either and Fedor got inside on him just fine. Hell, even without his hands Semmy could just use his knees and Fedor dealt with him accordingly.



bbjd7 said:


> Also Schilt is a toothpick while Sylvia is a bigger fellow. It's much easier to trip a toothpick than a fatty.


Tim Sylvia has skinny, awkward legs. If I had to equate Tim's stance to a Disney character, I'd have to fuse his lower-half with Bambi and his upper half with Shrek.



bbjd7 said:


> Abysmal is a tough word. I mean the guy has faced a lot of guys with good takedowns and no one really seems to take him down at will apart from his fight with Randy which is hard to look at due to Sylvia's back.


You're right, abysmal is a strong word. However, it's certainly not good. Every time a fighter has introduced leg-trips against Tim, his awkward build has been of detriment.



bbjd7 said:


> But it's not ***** it's MMA. And his size is a huge advantage. If Vera who is an excellent wrestler only took him down once I think it's fair to say Tim isn't horrible against leg trips since Vera tried a couple.


Combat ***** is pretty much judo, and Brandon Vera took Sylvia down with a leg-trip which is generally a judo/***** move. Why do you think Vera could pull that off, and think Fedor would have trouble when he's the best at ***** in the present age? 

My point is Vera went 1 for 1 with the leg-trips against the cage, Randy took Tim down with a leg-trip, and so did Nogueira. Tim Sylvia's lanky awkward legs are apt to getting tangled in close quarters, especially against those versed in trip-based martial arts such as ***** and judo.




bbjd7 said:


> It is a more dangerous top game but it's also a different top game. I mean it's not the same attack he is going to be facing.


It's different in that Fedor can pummel you retarded inside the guard, outside the guard, and submit you as well. That's a lot of stuff to worry about, and I think Tim knows it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wrestled in college and for the Air Force at the Olympic training center. But excellent should probably be changed to very good.


from wikipedia...



> [Vera] attended Lake Taylor High School, where he excelled in wrestling and earned a four-year athletic scholarship to Old Dominion University. He however dropped out of Old Dominion after a year and a half when he felt college was not for him, and he enlisted in the United States Air Force.
> 
> In the Air Force, he joined the force's wrestling team and trained at the US Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs, Colorado. His military wrestling career was cut short in 1999 when he shred ligaments in his right elbow. Arthroscopic surgery repaired the ligaments but he had nerve damage from the experience, causing him to be unable to use his right arm. He was released from the Air Force on a medical discharge.


Meh...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Tim Sylvia has skinny, awkward legs. If I had to equate Tim's stance to a Disney character, I'd have to fuse his lower-half with Bambi and his upper half with Shrek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gettin inside on Schilt isn't exactly something that is that hard to do. I mean a lot of guys have gotten inside on him in MMA while Sylvia has made a career and won two titles by keeping guys at a distance.

Are you sure that Vera was 1 for 1 because I seem to remember him attempting more than 1 takedown and Sylvia stopping him at least once but maybe I'm off base.

I don't think he can get inside but if he does Sylvia does have the size advantage to pin Fedor up against the cage which is a spot he won't be able to really trip from.

I agree but agaisnt a guy with such long arms it is a lot harder to pummel him in his guard especially if Sylvia can control his posture using his size.

Wukka Wrestling in college and then for the Air Force would at least IMO be pretty good wrestling and in the HW divison which has maybe 4 wrestlers it's defiantly pretty good.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> *Tim is much faster than Choi who is a poor techinical striker and is really just powerful. Tim throws way more jabs than Schilt.*
> 
> Also Schilt is a toothpick while Sylvia is a bigger fellow. It's much easier to trip a toothpick than a fatty.
> 
> ...



come on dude, all tim throws are jabs straight down the middle... and randy showed everyone exactly that and how to beat it. i swear you guys really need to watch more fedor fights, you might think he has sloppy hands but in reality he doesn't. he was throwing nice combos at coleman in that last fight between them and the only reason he missed on some is cause coleman overwhelmed and was turning his back cause he couldnt' take the power.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Fedor has pretty good stand up actually however to judge Sylvia off the Couture fight when he didn't belong in the cage doesn't make much sense. I mean the guy had a injury that made Serra not only unable to fight but unable to get on a plane and fly to Vegas.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Fedor has pretty good stand up actually however to judge Sylvia off the Couture fight when he didn't belong in the cage doesn't make much sense. I mean the guy had a injury that made Serra not only unable to fight but unable to get on a plane and fly to Vegas.



well then go rewatch his fight with nogueira, you will see that all he did was throw down the middle over and over. nogueira was getting beat cause he had no head movement. tim sylvia is a one dimensional fighter while fedor is the whole package, and there is no denying that.

and thats why 80% of the voters think fedor will win this fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Gettin inside on Schilt isn't exactly something that is that hard to do. I mean a lot of guys have gotten inside on him in MMA while Sylvia has made a career and won two titles by keeping guys at a distance.


Yes, and he lost his title to a substantially smaller fighter that effectively got inside on him after opening with strikes. You can say Tim didn't belong in the cage for that fight, but in reality, his back had nothing to do with him dropping his hand after an inside leg kick, and eating a massive punch. Tim's fight with Randy was over the moment he was rocked, not just because Randy manipulated Tim's injury.



bbjd7 said:


> Are you sure that Vera was 1 for 1 because I seem to remember him attempting more than 1 takedown and Sylvia stopping him at least once but maybe I'm off base.


He went for numerous takedowns, but he only went for one leg-trip the entire fight and it paid off.. too bad for him it was near the end of the round (if I remember correctly).



bbjd7 said:


> I don't think he can get inside but if he does Sylvia does have the size advantage to pin Fedor up against the cage which is a spot he won't be able to really trip from.


Yes, the cage could play a tactical if the fight takes place in it. I just think Tim's fought everything Tim offers before. He's beaten bigger/more powerful/quicker strikers in Choi/Cro Cop, he's fought better wrestlers in Coleman/Randleman, and he's battled against guys with much better ground games such as Nogueira.

Tim Sylvia doesn't possess the luxury of having experienced a fight with a World Combat ***** champion, nor has he faced someone as explosive as Fedor on the mat.




bbjd7 said:


> I agree but agaisnt a guy with such long arms it is a lot harder to pummel him in his guard especially if Sylvia can control his posture using his size.


Definitely hard, for sure. But it's also very hard to sit in Nogueira's guard, and beat his face in for 20 minutes too, and Fedor did that 2 times.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

How can anyone be sure of Tim's win over Fedor ???
It simply not going to happen...

and i'm not one of those Silvia's haters


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I think Sylvia is a worthy opponent, but his only real chance to win this fight is to bust open the old scar tissue over Fedor's right eye and get a stoppage. I don't see him doing this just by jabbing Fedor to death, so he better cook up a new gameplan or he'll find his arm straightened out rather quickly...


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

meh Fedor is running scared of Randy, what rep can he possible gain, fighting a guy Randy destroyed a few month back. pfff Couture must be gutted


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome! Although I'll probably find myself rooting for Sylvia, I see it ending by Armbar in Round 1 or 2 by Fedor.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey hey everyone 

Awesome news, I'm really looking forward to this, even if it might become a great match, it's still just awesome seeing Fedor fighting Sylvia, it's just a match I wish to see =D



Some questions, I think I read through all the pages, might have missed some posts, but!

Is this going to be in a cage or in a ring ?

Does it say what Organization this will be fought in ?

Wonder if Fedor beats Tim, maybe Dana will try harder to purchase him...




And about the talks about Fedor being worlds best ***** practicioner.
Didn't both Fedor AND Aleks say that Aleksander was the best of them ?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Fedor will win via armbar, but it'd be funny to see him get KOed, mainly because its never happened before, and it would make some people cry


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Timmah's forearm is gonna go snap once again.
Going to be a great fight though, super stoked.:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Honestly, I am not a huge fan of Fedor for no particular reason, but how in the world could anyone deny him being #1in the world at HW? I simply can't understand that. Have they just not seen him fight?

I think, on paper, Fedor has this fight in the bag. But funny thing about MMA is the unthinkable happens often. I have a feeling Sylvia is going to win a UD by keeping it on his feet and when it does go to the mat, using his length to keep Fedor from posturing and pounding him. That being said, Fedor could win this fight several different ways, whereas, Sylvia pretty much only has the one way. So, for someone to see Fedor winning is not shocking and very likely. However, seeing Sylvia winning certainly should be the minority opinion. This prediction of mine defies all logic, but like I said it is more of a feeling and those have worked out for me in the past.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this is a big gamble for fedor. if he wins then great... he has proven that he is " better than the ufc " but if he looses then he will have lost ALOT of leverage in terms of negotiating a lucrative deal with the ufc


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't see any reason Fedor has to go the UFC. To beat up Nog and Herring again? Tim just left the UFC because of the restrictions and (in his eyes) unfair pay.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> I really don't see any reason Fedor has to go the UFC. To beat up Nog and Herring again? Tim just left the UFC because of the restrictions and (in his eyes) unfair pay.


Gonzaga
Werdum
Vera
Arlovski

That's a pretty good list of HW contenders Fedor could fight. Obviously over time, the UFC would have to sign more fighters, but this looks like a pretty good starting point to me.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Gonzaga
> Werdum
> Vera
> *Arlovski*
> ...


The buzz around town is that AA is on his way out of the UFC. Most of the world's top HW competition is going to be elsewhere, which is why i'd like to see Fedor land a non-exclusive contract with another org.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone keeps saying AA is leaving the UFC, except for AA, his managment, and the UFC.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Nog only got him to the ground one time, and that was when Big Tim got sub'd. That's why I'm saying Tim's sub-defense isn't great.:dunno: Also, I think Fedor will have a much easier time taking Sylvia down then Nog, because he's more explosive and doesn't go for single or double leg takedowns.
> 
> He might not have his arm out there for Fedor to sub, but after taking some vicious GnP I'm sure he'll forget that his arm is sticking out and by then it'll be too late.:thumb02:


Tim was on the ground more then one time with Nog


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Tim was on the ground more then one time with Nog


You're right, my apologies. I forgot about the couple times he pulled guard in round 1, only to have Tim standup, although I didn't count the time Tim pounced on him when Nog was almost out or the take down Nog got in the last seconds of the 1st. What a fight that was, glad I watched it again.

I still think his sub-defense is mediocre at best. That's the point I was trying to drive home. If Nog can capitalize on his first sub attempt, Fedor can manage one as well, because I think he can take him down more often and end up on top. Thanks for keeping my information in check though! +rep


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yes, and he lost his title to a substantially smaller fighter that effectively got inside on him after opening with strikes. You can say Tim didn't belong in the cage for that fight, but in reality, his back had nothing to do with him dropping his hand after an inside leg kick, and eating a massive punch. Tim's fight with Randy was over the moment he was rocked, not just because Randy manipulated Tim's injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His back is a reason that happened because he wasn't even moving in their. Yes he dropped his hands and got caught but with how slow he was in that fight it is very possible that w/o the back injury he never gets caught like that. Because he let Randy inside very quickly which is something he never does.

K the fight isn't one I'm going to sit down and watch again so I'll take your word for it.

Can we stop mentioning Choi because he is a monster of a man with power but no real techinique to speak of and no MMA training. In fact Comparing Sylvia to Choi doesn't make much sense. Fedor didn't want to stand against Choi for obvious reason and Choi for some reason kept taking Fedor down. That won't happen in this fight.

Cro Cop is a different fighter due to his size. I mean Cro Cop is a small HW. Sylvia is about as big as they come. 

Schlit is a pretty average MMA fighter. So taking him down doesn't mean much.

He fought Randleman and Coleman but didn't take down Randleman and he fought Coleman when he was a very old man.

Well battling Nogueira while great and everything has nothing to do with this fight. Since Nogueira was attempting to submit him and Sylvia would attempt to hold him and just hope for a stand up.

Also Sylvia has faced a "world class" ***** guy 3 times in Arlovski. And before you say Arlovski couldn't show his ***** in their fight in the 2nd fight Sylvia stood up off the ground.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Sylvia via flying knee :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think this is going to go to Fedor. I agree that He's faced everything and more than what Tim brings to the cage. Tim's best bet would be to pin him against the cage like he did Vera but I wouldn't bet on Fedor breaking his fist in the first round either. When you look at their fight records and Tim fighting top competition lately he hasnt faired too well. His last three fights when he fought big cometition he didnt fair well. Lost to Randy and Nog and beat Vera. Not much o fspeculation but I don't think Tim really has it in him to beat someone as good as Fedor. On the other hand Fedor hasnt even FOUGHT any top compeition in like three years but he's fought guys who were decent. He beat lindland and submitted a much bigger guy (like Tim is) so I'm giving it to him. 


Also, does anyone know when the last time Fedor fought in a ***** compeition was? Because even though he hasn't fought anyone great in MMA it doesnt mean he hasnt in ***** per se


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty sure Fedor won the 2007 ***** championship.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> His back is a reason that happened because he wasn't even moving in their. Yes he dropped his hands and got caught but with how slow he was in that fight it is very possible that w/o the back injury he never gets caught like that. Because he let Randy inside very quickly which is something he never does.


Tim Sylvia has very quick hands for his size, but his head movement isn't great. Watch his fight with Nogueira again, Nog waded through Tim's reach and eventually started landing the jab. Tim struggles with grapplers, and he's aware of it. I just firmly believe that Fedor will be able to get inside Tim's reach, simply from being more explosive and fluid with transitioning from strikes to grappling than anyone in the sport.



bbjd7 said:


> Can we stop mentioning Choi because he is a monster of a man with power but no real techinique to speak of and no MMA training. In fact Comparing Sylvia to Choi doesn't make much sense. Fedor didn't want to stand against Choi for obvious reason and Choi for some reason kept taking Fedor down. That won't happen in this fight.


I'll stop mentioning Choi, but my main point was Fedor managed to get inside using strikes then engaged in bodylocks. Choi took Fedor down once, but the second time the fight hit the ground, Fedor waded through into Choi with a punch, tried to take Choi down, but instead, Choi directed his weight during Fedor's throw and ended up on top. Tim Sylvia doesn't have the size Choi has to reverse the throws, so once Fedor gets inside he shouldn't have a problem with getting Tim to the mat, based on his past fights.



bbjd7 said:


> Cro Cop is a different fighter due to his size. I mean Cro Cop is a small HW. Sylvia is about as big as they come.


The main reason I brought up Mirko was to point out that Fedor has fought a quicker and more skilled striker. Yes, Cro Cop's reach isn't as big as Tim's, but that doesn't change the fact he could punish Fedor coming in for the takedowns based on hand-speed alone. 



bbjd7 said:


> Schlit is a pretty average MMA fighter. So taking him down doesn't mean much.


Taking him down may not impress you, but taking him down at will and controlling his length on the ground for three rounds should.



bbjd7 said:


> He fought Randleman and Coleman but didn't take down Randleman and he fought Coleman when he was a very old man.


He didn't take down Randleman, he reversed him beautifully. Worst comes to worst, Fedor could always pull half-guard and sweep Tim. :dunno:



bbjd7 said:


> Well battling Nogueira while great and everything has nothing to do with this fight. Since Nogueira was attempting to submit him and Sylvia would attempt to hold him and just hope for a stand up.


Yes Nog's guard is more offensively active than Tim's, but we've seen Fedor dominate guys that are just as long as Tim on the ground. Once again I point to the Schilt fight to prove it, as Fedor controlled a much larger opponent.



bbjd7 said:


> Also Sylvia has faced a "world class" ***** guy 3 times in Arlovski. And before you say Arlovski couldn't show his ***** in their fight in the 2nd fight Sylvia stood up off the ground.


Arlovski's ***** skills are extremely under-utilized, in fact he rarely shows his caliber because he relies on his hans so much. His ***** only comes into play with his takedown defense, and he showed a glimpse of it against O'Brien when he tripped him to mount.

There's a huge difference between being the World Youth Combat ***** champ and being the 5x World and 4x Russian, Army Combat ***** champion.

Fedor's ***** is the best used in the sport, let's not go comparing his use of it to Arlovski, whom primarily relies on strikes to win fights.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

what promotion is this fight going to be in?


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> You're right, my apologies. I forgot about the couple times he pulled guard in round 1, only to have Tim standup, although I didn't count the time Tim pounced on him when Nog was almost out or the take down Nog got in the last seconds of the 1st. What a fight that was, glad I watched it again.
> 
> I still think his sub-defense is mediocre at best. That's the point I was trying to drive home. If Nog can capitalize on his first sub attempt, Fedor can manage one as well, because I think he can take him down more often and end up on top. Thanks for keeping my information in check though! +rep


No Problem, I can see where you're coming from but I don't think you are giving him enough credit but we'll see I guess


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Tim Sylvia has very quick hands for his size, but his head movement isn't great. Watch his fight with Nogueira again, Nog waded through Tim's reach and eventually started landing the jab. Tim struggles with grapplers, and he's aware of it. I just firmly believe that Fedor will be able to get inside Tim's reach, simply from being more explosive and fluid with transitioning from strikes to grappling than anyone in the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I thought Nogueira got in well later in the fight but again Nogueira is much taller than Fedor.
I understand where you are coming from I just think Fedor's height is going to do him in against Sylvia who loves his jab and can keep guys bigger and more explosive than Fedor away with his jab like he did to Arlovski.

Getting inside against Choi's slow punches doesn't show he will be able to get inside on Sylvia just like getting inside on a smaller Mirko doesn't show he can get inside on Tim.

Cro Cop is a completly different stand up fighter than Tim. Tim keeps guys at a distance with his jab and when they press him he just stays with his jab while Mirko is a counter striker who hates being pressed and having his opponent push the action. 

That is true but my point Schilt has been takendown by a ton of guys Sylvia hasn't. In fact it's pretty hard to get Sylvia down. So the fact that Fedor took down Schilt doesn't mean he can get inside and takedown Sylvia.

He would have to get inside to pull half guard.:dunno:

I'm sure Fedor could keep Tim on the ground i just don't think he would finish him that's my only point with mentioning Sylvia not being aggressive in his guard and being more passive.

My comparision is that Arlovski had Sylvia down and Sylvia got up that's all. So Sylvia would probably have a chance at standing up after takedowns against Fedor but not a good one.

Arlovski who is a very explosive striker couldn't get inside of Sylvia in their 3rd fight that is one of the main reasons I don't see the smaller less explosive Fedor getting in.

Also I'm not saying Fedor isn't explosive but no one in the HW divison is as explosive as Arlovski.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Flak said:


> I think Fedor will win via armbar, but *it'd be funny to see him get KOed, mainly because its never happened before, and it would make some people cry *


to be honest here... i would prolly cry


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

this is so very awesome I may even bet fake money on it in the form of points.

Fedor by armbar, RNC,or (dare I hope) gogoplata.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> this is so very awesome I may even bet fake money on it in the form of points.
> 
> Fedor by armbar, RNC,or (dare I hope) gogoplata.


You aren't thinking outside the box. I got Fedor by flying omoplata.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Sylvia who loves his jab and can keep guys bigger and more explosive than Fedor away with his jab like he did to Arlovski.


You really think Arlovski is more explosive then Fedor?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

^Yes. Arlovski is so fast and so powerful it is crazy. He is the most athletic HW in the world of MMA IMO.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Arlovski is powerfull and quick but no where near Fedor.
Fedor will prolly get a couple clean hits to the face but he is gonna pumble Silvia for sure and then next up is couture to meet the same fate.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you saying that Fedor is a more powerful and quicker striker than Arlovski? Because if you are than I'm confused out of my mind at how you can think that.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

When this fight goes to the ground it should be over. If Fedor is on the bottom, Fedor by armbar. If Fedor is on top, Fedor by GnP stoppage. I don't care how underrated Sylvia's ground game is.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Are you saying that Fedor is a more powerful and quicker striker than Arlovski? Because if you are than I'm confused out of my mind at how you can think that.


Fedor may not be faster than Arlovski striking (which I think he is at least as fast), but I definitely think he has more power in his punches. Did you see the way Fedor mauled Herring in their bout???

And no one hits harder from the guard than Fedor IMO.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Fedor may not be faster than Arlovski striking (which I think he is at least as fast), but I definitely think he has more power in his punches. Did you see the way Fedor mauled Herring in their bout???
> 
> And no one hits harder from the guard than Fedor IMO.


I have to agree with bbjd7 here. As good as Fedor is, he isn't a knockout artist. AA is the most athletic HW in MMA and his hands are definatley better than Fedor's. Fedor mauled Herring mainly from the gaurd and side control, not really standing.

But yeah, nobody is better at punching from the gaurd than Fedor.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

DropKick said:


> I have to agree with bbjd7 here. As good as Fedor is, he isn't a knockout artist. AA is the most athletic HW in MMA and his hands are definatley better than Fedor's. Fedor mauled Herring mainly from the gaurd and side control, not really standing.
> 
> But yeah, nobody is better at punching from the gaurd than Fedor.


Well, in fairness, I haven't seen Fedor attempt to finish many (if any) fights on his feet. I agree that he's not a knockout artist, but I've seen him throw leather as fast as any fighter I've ever seen. He's not as precise as Arlovski (precision has a lot to do with being a KO artist IMO), but I wouldn't say he isn't as fast or as powerful.

AA also depends on his stand-up alot more, where as Fedor tends to rely more on his ***** background. So I would say that AA is the more refined striker of the two, and judging from body types alone, one would say he is more athletic. But I wouldn't put my money on Arlovski in a fight against Fedor or Barnett.

This is just my opinion, of course.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

In Guard Fedor is the most dangerous man on the planet. However standing Fedor is not even close to as explosive as Arlovski.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> In Guard Fedor is the most dangerous man on the planet. However standing Fedor is not even close to as explosive as Arlovski.


Very true. Fedor can throw some leather, as seen in the Goodridge, Zulu, and Cro Cop fights, along with others. But he's not on AA's level standing.

Also, Fedor has broken his hand several times and doesn't rely on striking very much because of it.


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

For anyone that knows a thing or two about Fedor you'd no hes 28-1 and should be 29-0. I don't think hes gunna come and lose to Slyvia.


----------

